# Kid with CL?



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

I bought a buck kid a few weeks ago as a bottle baby. He is only seven weeks old. He has an abcess that has formed on the side of his lower jaw. Is it possible for it to be 
CL at that young of an age??? I am on the verge of panic...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I am not sure how young a abcess can show up. Hopefully it isn't but that is a lymph location.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow ...that is quite young...the only thing I can suggest to you is... to have it looked at and tested by a vet...... that is bizarre at that age ....but... I also do not know... how young it strikes....  :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I also don't know if a kid would get it that young. I would also take bottle jaw into consideration.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Technically it could have the possibility - as gestation is only 45 days - is it probable ... no, but the slight possibility is there. I would treat as such till you get the results back. You can do the tap yourself (18 guage needle - draw exudus out - place in Red Top tube) and send to WADDL. You should have results in less than a week  

Good Luck


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

Our vet is coming out tomorrow to castrate our calf. I have been planning on her getting a sample and sending it in. I know I could not do this one myself- he is a total spaz! After looking at thousands of photos of bottle jaw, I don't think that is what it is, but I would be happy if it was!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

It could very likely be a salivary cyst, but get it checked out by your vet to be sure, better safe than sorry.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Let us know what the vet says on visual..... I pray that it isn't.... :hug: ray:


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

It is wonderful having others that care about your worries. Thanks! :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> It is wonderful having others that care about your worries. Thanks! :hug:


Your welcome...I am on your side... :hi5: :hug: ray:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You're welcome.  I hope it's not CL....keep us posted on the little on.


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

Vet took a sample from the abcess yesterday. Now I get to wait at least two weeks for the results, while keeping the poor little guy separated from the rest of the kids. I hope it heals up fast so he can go back with his buddies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: It has to be torture waiting..... :hug: ray:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry you are going through this, I hope you get the results much quicker than expected.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Hoping for good results for you! :hug:


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks. I just feel so bad for him! Until it heals over, I am keeping him separated from the other kids. Every time he sees or hears us, he makes the most pitiful noises. Makes me wish I could move him into the house. :sigh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know ...they do sound very sad and upset....but sometimes... it is for their own good unfortunately....  :hug:


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

Have you found anything out yet about your baby? I have a four week old doe with a suspicious abcess and was wondering if they could get cl that young... hope all is well with you and your little buck :hug:


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

No word yet on the test results. :sigh: 

The little guy is doing good though. Still bottle feeding him, partly because I feel so sorry for him. Not sure how young they can get CL.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow... it is sure taking a long time.... you must be so stressed out waiting.... :hug:


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

So is Gunner, the little buck.  
At least this has made him much more friendly to us humans!


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

I betcha its a salivary cyct I had a kid get one once. it was very hard and inside the mouth...could've been something he ate that poked him or even new teeth coming in......I think they say that the saliva glands get clogged and cause this. don't fret too much....I thik he's too young for CL to form but it will be nice to know what the Vet finds out! :wave:


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

He is negative for CL!!!!! I am so happy! The only organism found was pasturella (spelling?). Heading out to put him back in with his buddies. :leap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thats Great!! :dance:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Whew! That is such good news. That is the bad thing about testing is worrying til you get the results.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

That is terrific news! You did the right thing, though. 

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...that is so wonderful...so glad to hear that....congrats....and hugs... :hug: :clap: :leap:


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks guys! :hug: 

He is so happy to be back with his buddies!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Congrats -- that was a l-o-n-g wait! :GAAH:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks guys! :hug:


 Your welcome.... :hug: :hi5: :thumb:


----------

